# Anyone Watching The Ebay Hyatt Sunset Auction ?



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 16, 2013)

The seller is questionable, but the bidding is getting brisk. I don't like the history (not feedback) on the seller. I was thinking about bidding here, but am held back by many negative comments about the company. Too bad.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYATT-SUNSE...31046337018?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e82f869fa








-


----------



## theo (Nov 16, 2013)

*I dunno...*



Beaglemom3 said:


> The seller is questionable, but the bidding is getting brisk. I don't like the history (not feedback) on the seller. I was thinking about bidding here, but am held back by many negative comments about the company. Too bad.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYATT-SUNSE...31046337018?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e82f869fa



Week 15 is mid-April, which I personally regard as being too late to really be considered "prime time" for winter escape. If I'm going to be in FL, it will *only* be when there is still snow and cold back in the Northeast. YMMV.

Hefty maintenance fees, already nearly $1,500 / year, would further dampen my interest. I've rented better, winter weeks at Hyatt Sunset Harbor for that amount; much less, if a studio. All the same, if I was a gambler (...I'm not) I'd bet that this week will ultimately sell for somewhere between $5.5k and $7k. 

Even with this sketchy seller, I'd still have some trust in Hyatt; even the worst bumbling seller can't skate by Hyatt with a screwed up transaction. 
Nonetheless, *I'd* still insist upon selecting and paying (and placing all deposit and escrow money with) an independent closing entity of *my* choosing.

Personally I wouldn't pay a dime more than $5k for that week, regardless of seller, if week 15 even interested me at all (...it doesn't). The bidding is almost at $5k now, with a half day left before the auction ends --- with some hidden "snipers" perhaps lurking in the background until the final seconds of the auction. 

Just my own personal thoughts, opinion and two cents' worth.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 16, 2013)

theo said:


> Week 15 is mid-April, which I personally regard as being too late to really be considered "prime time" for winter escape. If I'm going to be in FL, it will *only* be when there is still snow and cold back in the Northeast.
> 
> Hefty maintenance fees approaching $1,500 per year would further dampen my interest. I've rented prime winter weeks at Hyatt Sunset Harbor for that (...or less). All the same, if I was a gambling man (...I'm not) I'd bet that this week will likely ultimately sell for somewhere between $6.5k and $10k.
> 
> ...





I think you've nailed it. Should be interesting.





-


----------



## bdh (Nov 16, 2013)

Unit 524 is one of the nicest at HSH since it is ocean/harbor front as well as having a nice pool view.  For someone that is buying to lock in regular trips to Key West, the $1400 MF is a bargain when compared to hotel or B&B prices Key West.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 16, 2013)

bdh said:


> Unit 524 is one of the nicest at HSH since it is ocean/harbor front as well as having a nice pool view.  For someone that is buying to lock in regular trips to Key West, the $1400 MF is a bargain when compared to hotel or B&B prices Key West.



  Sounds great, but do you think that it would be noisy on that side of the resort ? Thanks !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 16, 2013)

It sold for $4,950.99.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 16, 2013)

Pretty typical price for an 1880 point week IMO, you'll see some a little lower, some a little higher.


----------



## bdh (Nov 16, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sounds great, but do you think that it would be noisy on that side of the resort ? Thanks !



Nope - with only 40 units at the property, the pool is a quiet area and the haborwalk that is between HSH and the ocean/harbor is a deadend about 200 ft past the unit so only a handful of people travel the harborwalk.

The noisy side of the property is the opposite end of building 5 (units 511, 521 & 531) - these units are on the drive btwn HSH and The Westin and the garbage & delivery trucks roll in around 6 am some days.


----------



## theo (Nov 17, 2013)

*A fair selling price --- but now let the (inept) seller games begin...*



Beaglemom3 said:


> It sold for $4,950.99.



Certainly a good unit location within HSH, although the week itself is not my idea of "prime time". Among the various timeshare facilities in Key West, I personally don't really think that you can beat HSH for location, although the Galleon and The Banyan are (IMnsHO) also very nice locations too. Hyatt Beach House and Hyatt Windward Pointe and Coconut Mallory are all, well....."not so much".

The studio portions of "lock off" units at HSH are really *terrible* layouts (IMnsHO), but it's certainly otherwise a great facility, apart from from having to separately pay for parking in the nearby garage. Someone got a fair deal here (IMnsHO) and now can only hope that this bumbling and unreliable seller had the week correctly advertised *and* can actually complete a closing before the April, 2014 usage date. No bet on that from me...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've stayed there before and enjoyed it. It was a ground floor, one bedroom, and I think it was in building 300. It's the only place for me in Key West

I did peek into the studios when the housekeepers were cleaning and yes, agree, claustrophobic. Blech. 

Confession time: I was a bidder, but decided that I was only going for "the bargain" aspect as I want an earlier week. Still, not a bad week, but I have had enough timeshares weeks that I truly did not relish, so I did not continue bidding.

I had been wondering about the "green flash" gathering and the "Crazy Cat Man" crowd that gathers and the noise wafting up from there. They both "end" early for their respective reasons, so I wasn't fraught with worry, but more curious.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 17, 2013)

New development, interested in your opinions.................

Got a second chance offer.


  Do I suspect a shill ? Shill as the competing bids are private/protected. The automatic bids started @ 4500 and surpassed mine by $50 as the winning bid. Winning bid was via a snipe type of bidding. Have to wonder if redweeksforless had a sniping shil bidder hoping that my last bid would increase.

  First of all, there is no one exactly like this in anyone's inventory. There is only one week 15 in unit 524 at that resort. Suspicious, big-time.


_*Hi we have a second property exactly like this one in our inventory and wanted to offer it to you before listing it on Ebay. If you are interested you can click buy it now. If you have any questions at all, please let me know! Thank you! *_


----------



## bdh (Nov 17, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> New development, interested in your opinions.................
> 
> Got a second chance offer.
> 
> ...



You're correct in that there is only one week 15 unit 524, so they don't "have a second property exactly like this one in our inventory" - but they may they have something similiar.  So before I'd commit to there 2nd chance offer or their "exact" other week, I'd ask them what they really have.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 17, 2013)

My daughter bid on a Marriott KoOlina last month with the same seller and also got a 2nd chance offer.  I don't think she's heard anything from them since signing the contract.  She hasn't heard anything on ROFR and it's been 30 days.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 17, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> New development, interested in your opinions.................
> 
> Got a second chance offer.
> 
> ...



If you do a google search of this forum for "second chance offer" and this seller, you will see several threads where this is mentioned and exactly what happened has occurred before. As you stated in your first post, the seller doesn't have a great reputation and shill bidding is definitely suspected. That being said, if it's something you really want and you have a specific price at which you'd feel good about your purchase, you could go back to the seller at that number... even if it's lower than your original highest bid. Of course you'd have to make sure of what you were getting and do lots of due diligence.


----------



## theo (Nov 18, 2013)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Beaglemom3 said:


> New development, interested in your opinions.................
> 
> Got a second chance offer.
> 
> ...



I see no info above identifying the "exactly alike property", so I'm unclear on just what is being offered to you as an "alternative" to the (now ended) auction listing. Absent those critical details, my own thoughts follow:

As already discussed at some length in this thread and in other threads, redweek4less seems to be a unreliable timeshare reseller of questionable integrity and competency. Nonetheless, you might still want to run this "offer" to ground. Let's assume just for the moment that they have a different unit at HSH, but still in a week 15. Personally, if the unit size is the same I don't think unit location within HSH matters a whole lot. 
If you are interested in a week 15 at HSH (...I wouldn't be, but YMMV), this is how *I* would proceed:

1. Get a crystal clear statement from this sketchy seller of the specific resort, week number and unit number they allegedly have to offer. With that info in hand, contact HSH directly for confirmation of stated unit size.

2. If the info checks out, offer the seller $4.5k. You are clearly willing to pay that amount; you bid it already. The week is surely worth that much, but not worth much more than about $5k, at least IMnsHO. *BUT*...

3. Tell "redweek4less" that your offer is contingent upon you being allowed to select, pay (and have all funds in the transaction handled and in escrow by) *an independent closing company **of your own choosing*. Personally, I'd recommed JRA Services in FL, but that's entirely your call. Since the seller undoubtedly makes money on the closing too, you might consider "upping" the $4.5k offer by another $300, to cover the seller's "loss" of closing cost profit (...while still using your own closer). If they don't agree, just promptly bail out and bid this sketchy seller "adieu". This seller is (IMnsHO) just too much of a "problem child" to even *consider* proceeding any other way. You may have more tolerance for deceit, delay and incompetence than I possess; the above is really the only way I'd proceed with these particular bozos on any transaction. Then again, I don't buy timeshares on eBay, so my input on the matter, albeit with no other agenda, is purely academic --- to adopt or ignore as you may see fit.

Just my own subjective and personal views, advice and opinions --- you asked.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you one and all. Best advice, opinions and input - ever.

I wanted to hear from others as I wanted to see if I was trying to make sense out of nonsense.

I'm savvy enough to understand some of the inner workings of buying on the secondary market, but this was a new one for me.

Think I'll pass.

Close, but no cigar.

Thanks again.


----------

